# turbo torch



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

I am looking for a turbo torch for new pipe and remodel projects. I have seen guys use one with an 11 lbs propane tank. Can you let me know what model and torch tip you use? Thanks. 

Im talking about the kit that comes with a hose etc not looking for a debate over the tips that attach to a blue bottle


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

propane or acetylene ???????
heres a link...


https://www.plumbingzone.com/f10/propane-torbo-torch-83362/


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

propane


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> propane or acetylene ???????
> heres a link...
> 
> 
> https://www.plumbingzone.com/f10/propane-torbo-torch-83362/




thanks for the link!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Ive been using it alot and it works great...you can hook up to any size tank from the small propane canisters up to what ever size tank you want, just get the proper adapters for the regulator...
unlike acetylene you can draw propane at any rate and not worry about issues that acetylene has...


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

WELL SHUCKS!!! 



You used to be able to buy this off brand turbo torch, "Zorch Torch". Was darn near identical but with a crappy hose. The whole kit was a torch handle, two tips, reg for 1lb tanks, belt loop, and a 13' hose. All for like 100$. I put the hose on my oft used huge head and grabbed a nice turbo torch brand hose from the shop.


I leather wrapped the torch handle, bought a bigger goss reg with nice gauge to power some bigger tips, got some fittings and made a nice kit.



Guess they got sued for copyright infringement, it's discontinued.


https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00GEL9BJA/ref


This might work, can't change the tip though, non-standard threads.


https://www.amazon.com/Plumbing-Propane-Soldering-Brazing-Welding/dp/B07XZ3VTPJ/ref


Or you can get the turbo torch brand kit for almost 300$. Your local supply house may be cheaper.



https://www.amazon.com/TurboTorch-0386-0247-Lp-1-Contractors-Kit/dp/B000WTG5H6/ref


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

All that money spent on a nice torch setup and I just use a screw on torch. That kit sits in my shed unused.


Granted I go to 4-5 jobs a day so packing it all up would be a pita. I did use it a bit on some reno/new con and it was nice when working on a ladder between joists, I hung it off the ladder and all my stuff was there. But I do 99% service now.


They also sell extension hoses so you can use a normal screw on torch separate from the tanks. Comes with a hook to hang the tank. I bought two of the hoses and a couple fittings to make a 90 so I could lay the tank flat in my solder bag on the floor.


https://www.amazon.com/WORTHINGTON-CYLINDER-309336-Extension-Propane/dp/B00448JJXI



I always keep a POL/bulk adapter on the van. It's killer when you find your spare 1lb tank went empty or you forgot to order a new one. At least with the adapter and a hose you can borrow their bbq tank :biggrin: I swear I've never had to do that :wink:



https://www.mrheater.com/propane-y-male-adapter-with-hand-wheel.html


----------

